# big kayak mahi, 5/14



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

couldnt find anybody to fish with this morning so i headed east by myself to look for some snappers for kayak wars. early i found a monster weed line about a mile out and worked it hardddddd with nothing to show but a wasted morning for trolling. anywho, made my way to the first wreck and instantly hooked up to a smallish mahi, 27in. 

shortly after that i spotted yet another sailfish, this one was small though, about 20lbs, but a sailfish is a sailfish. threw at him and he swatted the bait (i think out of him being pissed off more than hungry) and eased off, oh well. 

right after that i hook up to another mahi. let him eat for a min and then the acrobats started. got everything on the gopro too. this fish stayed out of the water more than in the water. super fun. forgot to mention i forgot the gaff so getting these things in the boat was harder than the fight itself. anyway, got the fish in the boat and it measured 40.25in. 

found a snapper hole shortly after that and got three one after another but they were all small. and i got raped on a 4500 saltist on a vertical jig by something massive lol video will come up probabily wednesday cause were headed back offshore tomorrow. tight lines fellas


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's got to be a blast from a kayak.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's awesome congrats


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Beast!


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Great job! One of my favorite fish!!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn! I want one.. Nice job


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Good job man, i'll go with ya as soon as i get a yak... Btw its your co-worker.. lol


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

You kayak guys always amaze me at how well you do! Makes me feel stupid sometimes, burning all that gas! Good job and good eats!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

great job do you miss paddling ever?..

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

very very nice....


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Oxbeast i can answer that ? for josh.....hell no!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome! Good to see that the mahi are still close in.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

That is awesome man. I hope I can get one soon.


----------



## bstovall (May 15, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for the report and the photos.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job! Beautiful fish!


----------



## DanS1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats! Awesome fish - what type bait were you using?


----------



## jaredgonzo (May 19, 2012)

Where did you get that Mahi? I live in Navarre and was going to try to go and search for some of those in the kayak.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Awsome man - I so want to catch a Mahi from my kayak - great job!!!


----------

